# Goin' Old School with Fred Trost



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Buddwiser said:


> Also if memory serves, wasn't his son a member here for a while back then?





Steve said:


> He was also the lawyer for a party who threatened to sue this site at one time but that is a story for another time.


I'm going to show these two posts to my wife and let her see for herself that not all by brain cells have kicked the bucket.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got one on tape where they duck hunt Drummond Island. They get a mallard, ringer, and a hoodie. They jump the hoodie from the decoys and if you listen carefully before they jump it the guy leading the hunt says "bufflehead".

I liked his show better than some where it's like we are hunting this ranch, this guide, this lodge, fishing with this charter. Really? Putting a lot of work into that hunt or just showing up?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just about anything is better then Michigan Out of Doors. I like Fred's state report. Where he showed ice conditions, fishing conditions, etc for the whole state.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Link to Zachary Trost's videos is here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/ZacharyTrost/videos


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> Just about anything is better then Michigan Out of Doors. I like Fred's state report. Where he showed ice conditions, fishing conditions, etc for the whole state.


Jimmy does a good job and is a member on this board. Times have changed since Fred was on air a couple of decades ago. The way people have access to different media, the lack of time everyone seems to have, and the amping up/hyper competitiveness of the whole hunting industry. He has to accommodate that or be lost in the shuffle.

I do miss simpler times and things like the regional reports, the simple recipe segment, and Fred's ability to laugh at his mistakes. Time stops for no one I guess.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

TNL said:


> Jimmy does a good job and is a member on this board. Times have changed since Fred was on air a couple of decades ago. The way people have access to different media, the lack of time everyone seems to have, and the amping up/hyper competitiveness of the whole hunting industry. He has to accommodate that or be lost in the shuffle.
> 
> I do miss simpler times and things like the regional reports, the simple recipe segment, and Fred's ability to laugh at his mistakes. Time stops for no one I guess.


Not a knock on the hosts. I just don't like the show. I don't like the contents of the show. I have zero ambition to watch the show. It's 92% fishing garbage. I couldn't care less about fishing. Have I mentioned how terrible the opening song was?? Back when I used to watch it I would purposely record it, just so I could fast forward through that stupid ass song. If MOOD ended tomorrow it wouldn't bother me in the least. Like I said, it's 90-95% of content that I just don't give a rats ass about.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Since when is fishing garbage? Lol Different strokes I guess.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jimw said:


> Since when is fishing garbage? Lol Different strokes I guess.


Watching fishing episode after episode is garbage to me.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

I will say this......
Fred definitely went in a odd direction in the end but with that being said....
My father and I always caught Michigan outdoors on thursdays at 8 pm on channel 28. I remember turning the rotor on the attanae to get reception lol.
One thing about the show I can look back and reflect on is the genuineness of it and the lack of commercialism like today's outdoor shows. A spike deer was a trophy, not looked bad upon like today. People and the experience and all the commorodity was the focus. Basic information on the subject of each weeks show was given.
I wish TV was more like that now, I have very found memories growing up in the 80's watching the show.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

craigrh13 said:


> Not a knock on the hosts. I just don't like the show. I don't like the contents of the show. I have zero ambition to watch the show. It's 92% fishing garbage. I couldn't care less about fishing. Have I mentioned how terrible the opening song was?? Back when I used to watch it I would purposely record it, just so I could fast forward through that stupid ass song. If MOOD ended tomorrow it wouldn't bother me in the least. Like I said, it's 90-95% of content that I just don't give a rats ass about.


I used to watch MOOD on Thursday nights religiously. In recent years, I watch it online from their website. 

https://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm

That way, it is easy to watch the content that you want and you can skip the opening theme song. 

I am glad that this program still exists and carries on the legacy of this programming in Michigan going all the way back to the days of Mort Neff and Jerry Chiappetta.

BTW: What I miss the most about Fred's version of the program is the Regional Reports. I do wish that they would bring those back.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Craig I agree those reports were really cool. It always gave guys something to talk about the next day at work or my case I tried different things in the outdoors.
I remember one report about whitefish in tawas and never tried sowe just went to try it and ended up having a blast!!!!


----------



## Copper116 (Sep 3, 2007)

I watched his show all the time... and learned a lot. I visited his museum once and got to meet him... a very special guy. My hunting buddy didn't like him tho.... but I didn't care. He was honest and told it like it was. Kind of a Donald Trump of his day in regards to the outdoors. I do agree a bit about his opinionated stances after he got his degree but it's still much better than the current Michigan Out-of-Doors show. I'll look up Zach's you tube show. Thanks.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the theme song and fishing!!!!!!! I really don't watch often and when I do I watch it's a recording so I can bypass all the advertising. I enjoy hunting and fishing in person rather than to watch someone else do it. Fred was the Trump of the outdoors!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DirtySteve said:


> ...The episode posted above they were motoring around with uncased shotguns....


Check your laws son...nothing illegal about motoring with an uncased shotgun provided it's unloaded.

And for what it's worth, I know Jerry Martz, who was the DNR's waterfowl specialist for many years, and as far from a violator as you'll ever meet. You won't find better.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Wasn't the original show called just Michigan Outdoors? 

Then Fred got in trouble and started the practical sportsman show.

When Fred's show ended another new show started which they named Michigan Out "of" Doors and pretended they were the original.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Scott K said:


> Wasn't the original show called just Michigan Outdoors?
> 
> Then Fred got in trouble and started the practical sportsman show.
> 
> When Fred's show ended another new show started which they named Michigan Out "of" Doors and pretended they were the original.


I think your right, I'm not 100 though.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

I forgot about the Michigan report, that was the best idea ever. and i couldn't wait to see it.
There's a couple good shows on Fox Sports North, one is Due north outdoors its all stuff from Minnesota and done really well , Ron Sharas daughter is co-host.
The other is Discover Wisconsin, not a hunting show but showcases different events and places around the Badger state.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonder if they had permission? Riparian law.


----------

